# Anyone taking cymbalta?



## 23124 (May 3, 2005)

I started on Cymbalta a week ago and besides the second day when I had anxiety attacks, discoordination, the other days I been sleeping a lot and having cold and sweat moments. I started to feel less depressed today. What results have you been having? Thanks mariana


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

I tried it for IBS-D because it says it can cause constipation, it did not and did not help my diarrhea.Did not help with IBS relayed anxiety, not depressed so can't comment on that.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I am now on it, 60mg. I was previously on Elavil but gained too much weight. So far it is working better and I have started losing the weight. I am now just taking the Cymbalta, am off Lotronex(2 weeks now) and have not had one flare! No pain, urgency, or D!!! I used to take 5-7 pills per day(2 to 4-Lotronex, 1-Elavil 2-Pamine) and am now down to just one Cymbalta, nothing else.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Has anyone experienced less pain, as in diabetic pain or muscle pain from Fibromyalgia or arthritis?


----------

